# Review: Canon EOS M50 by Cinema5D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2018)

```
Cinema5D has completed their <a href="https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-eos-m50-hands-on-review-the-best-vlogging-camera/">hands on review of the Canon EOS M50</a>, Canon’s latest mirrorless release. The review is mostly positive for the new mirrorless camera, although they do describe the 4K implementation as an “afterthought”, which isn’t what most people wanted from this camera.</p>
<p><strong>From Cinema5D:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The Canon M50 is a nice, powerful and affordable little entry-level camera for people who want an interchangeable lens camera having to schlepp around a huge amount of kit. The video function is very good mainly because of the incredible Dual Pixel Autofocus in HD, whereas the 4K is clearly an afterthought and can’t really be used in practice much because of the crop and the lacking Dual-Pixel AF. The main purpose of this camera will be uncomplicated family shots or vlogging – both of which only if HD is enough. <a href="https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-eos-m50-hands-on-review-the-best-vlogging-camera/">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>The Canon EOS M50 is scheduled to be released on March 26, 2018. You can preorder the EOS M50 <a href="https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-eos-m50-hands-on-review-the-best-vlogging-camera/">here</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Um, yup. 4K for those who want to _feel_ like they have the latest video feature even if it's not actually that useable.


----------



## Bernard (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm not sure the crop is a huge problem, given that you can run a zoom that starts at 11mm. I never go wider than 16 in APS-C video, and 11 is (approximately) the same angle-of-view with the crop.

I wonder if these will get used as crash cams. They will be almost as cheap as GoPros or the new Sony action cam, and the have on-board 4k (unlike the Sony).

The lack of DPAF is more of a problem for family use than it is for scripted/doc work.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Mar 15, 2018)

Bernard said:


> I'm not sure the crop is a huge problem, given that you can run a zoom that starts at 11mm. I never go wider than 16 in APS-C video, and 11 is (approximately) the same angle-of-view with the crop.
> 
> I wonder if these will get used as crash cams. They will be almost as cheap as GoPros or the new Sony action cam, and the have on-board 4k (unlike the Sony).
> 
> The lack of DPAF is more of a problem for family use than it is for scripted/doc work.



Most videographers who want a cheaper and portable large sensor 4K DSLR will stick with the Panasonic M4/3 camp over the EOS M50. Having cheaper reliable 4K cameras with a lens system designed for the crop, and the ability to use speedboosters with S35 lenses when needed is a lot more logical. Cropping a 11mm lens meant for a 35mm camera to make the crop work on a Canon is not nearly as appealing as GX85 with the Panasonic 12mm F1.4. The GX85 with IBIS can be had with a stock 12-34mm lens for just over 500 dollars, and a speed booster combined will put it at the price of the M50.

The EOS M50 is a good consumer camera for video use by people who are not spec hunters, but it's not attractive as a work horse in the 4K world we're entering.


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 15, 2018)

No one would think or expect Canon would put a very good 4K in a non top tier camera, ofcourse its an afterthought.
But a good one at that, its Canon's way of telling other brands AND the buyers that 4K(much more useful 4K) is coming
whether on the top of the line mirrorless(hello M5 Mk2) or other DSLR in the future.
I would call that non DPAF 4k a horseshit, I would assume its not impossible with Digic 8.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 16, 2018)

Bernard said:


> I'm not sure the crop is a huge problem, given that you can run a zoom that starts at 11mm. I never go wider than 16 in APS-C video, and 11 is (approximately) the same angle-of-view with the crop.
> 
> I wonder if these will get used as crash cams. They will be almost as cheap as GoPros or the new Sony action cam, and the have on-board 4k (unlike the Sony).
> 
> The lack of DPAF is more of a problem for family use than it is for scripted/doc work.


Main problem is lack of DPAF in 4k video mode and horrible AF hunting present due to CDAF. Other than that it looks like a good value proposition.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 16, 2018)

siegsAR said:


> No one would think or expect Canon would put a very good 4K in a non top tier camera, ofcourse its an afterthought.
> But a good one at that, its Canon's way of telling other brands AND the buyers that 4K(much more useful 4K) is coming
> whether on the top of the line mirrorless(hello M5 Mk2) or other DSLR in the future.
> I would call that non DPAF 4k a horseshit, I would assume its not impossible with Digic 8.



Yes, agreed- it can’t be a technical hurdle, likely just a marketing decision to protect the 5D IV, etc. Why would they develop a new processor that can’t implement their best feature, DPAF, in 4K.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> siegsAR said:
> 
> 
> > No one would think or expect Canon would put a very good 4K in a non top tier camera, ofcourse its an afterthought.
> ...



You're kidding, right? ;D


----------



## Bernard (Mar 16, 2018)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Cropping a 11mm lens meant for a 35mm camera to make the crop work on a Canon is not nearly as appealing as GX85 with the Panasonic 12mm F1.4.



The EF-M 11-22MM is a native EOS-M lens. Look it up. It's also 1/3 the price of the Panasonic lens you mention.

I think a cheap 4K EOS-M can be useful as a crash cam or second/third/fourth cam. There are other options, but they either have lower quality, or cost a lot more.


----------



## sigh (Mar 16, 2018)

Bernard said:


> crazyrunner33 said:
> 
> 
> > Cropping a 11mm lens meant for a 35mm camera to make the crop work on a Canon is not nearly as appealing as GX85 with the Panasonic 12mm F1.4.
> ...



Whilst the 11-22mm is a native lens, the FF equivalent in 4k on the M50 is 28mm. It's approximately an 18mm equivalent in Full HD. Given that is the widest native lens you can buy for EOS M (to my knowledge), you're extremely limited in terms of wide-angle 4k on the M50. You'd have to adapt a 7mm fisheye lens to get close to wide-angle and even then, you'd still be at a near 18mm equivalent.

On m4/3, there are various 7mm rectilinear zooms available that allow you to get a 14mm FF equivalent when shooting 4k. I don't think the crop makes this a suitable crash cam as you put it, especially if you're intended resolution is 4k.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 16, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> siegsAR said:
> 
> 
> > No one would think or expect Canon would put a very good 4K in a non top tier camera, ofcourse its an afterthought.
> ...



It CAN be a technical hurdle - maybe not with the Digic 8 but with the sensor. And if it is just a problem of thermal management. 

About 4k and my use of video: I would be happy to manage just small videos for teaching (physics, math) but I see (1) that it is alot of work to do good composition and lighting and (2) that this would be enough for my purposes in 640x480. So I see a very good HD video quality as "heaven" for my purposes and if a filmmaker has a good story Full HD is all what he/she needs.

I am very interested in that camera because I have some EF lenses and a set of older FD lenses like 1.4 50, 1.8 85, 2.5 135 and 3.5 50 macro which deliver good IQ on the EOS M classic but will be much more usable on the M50 with its EVF + flippy screen.


----------



## Bernard (Mar 16, 2018)

sigh said:


> Given that is the widest native lens you can buy for EOS M (to my knowledge)



Rokinon/Samyang/(whatever other names they use) sell wider lenses in EOS-M mount.
Those are the same lenses they sell in M4/3 mount. The angle-of-view difference between the 4/3 and (cropped) APS-C should be minimal in 16:9 video mode.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 16, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > siegsAR said:
> ...



Well, if that’s true, it would be very surprising that after all these years, Canon can’t solve the best management issue. They are an extremely conservative company, however, so this is not outside the realm of possibility. Still, I believe this has more to do with marketing and protecting their higher end line up. 

Sounds like this might be the camera for you so by all means, buy it and enjoy!


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 17, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



Maybe it a combination of different reasons: If you want to make a small camera with flippy screen thermal management is not that easy. If you make a 7D-emulation in mirrorless you have a beafier body made from metal which might act as heat spreader. In that case physics protects the mid/high end systems from the low end systems!

Thanks for the wishes - I was several times shortly before pulling the trigger for a 2nd SL2 but - now my 2nd camera might be the M50. Just waiting for a link via the digital picture to thank Brian for his good site for buying lenses (and not buying lenses which aren't better than the solutions I have).


----------



## Yasko (Mar 18, 2018)

EF-M 22 mm with f/6.3 or f/7, 4K, focus to ~2 feet and everything you need is in focus for vlogging...
OR you just use a perfect 1080p dual pixel with f/2.

All that in a compact format. Perfect for vlogging for that price... even if 4K then is not that usable in low light situations compared to other cases.
Of course, when you have no idea what you're doing, then 4K sucks with this camera.

And yeah, a Sony a7iii is better, although you may not see what you're filming - lol. (just in case somebody wanted to mention that sony makes a better camera...)

Good camera.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Mar 19, 2018)

Bernard said:


> crazyrunner33 said:
> 
> 
> > Cropping a 11mm lens meant for a 35mm camera to make the crop work on a Canon is not nearly as appealing as GX85 with the Panasonic 12mm F1.4.
> ...



The Panasonic lens F2.8 throughout, not 4-5.6 that is in . The EOS M50 doesn't compare to the GX85 for a small affordable 4K camera, the GX85 can be had with the combo kit 12-30 F4-5.6 and 45-150mm from B&H for 300 dollars less than the EOS M50 body only. Even then, the sensor crop in 4K on the EOS M50 is much tighter than the micro 4/3 sensor. 

If the M50 didn't have the crop, it would be perfect. The Sigma 18-35 1.8 and uncropped(or very mild crop) 4K would make this a game changer.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 19, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > siegsAR said:
> ...



Nope- I’m not kidding. See below quote:

_With the EOS 5D Mark IV, we do offer 4K video and Dual Pixel CMOS autofocus, so technically it is feasible. But given the position of the M50 in the lineup, we can’t include all of the features available in a product like the 5D IV. Given the position of the product, we wanted to achieve the optimal balance [of features] in a camera in that range. We’ve optimized the M50 as best we can [for its market position], and within those parameters, the combination of 4K video and Dual Pixel CMOS autofocus was not possible._

Read more: http://www.canonrumors.com/dpreview-interview-with-canon-execs-increased-competition-allows-us-to-level-up/#ixzz5AEilNcNY


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 19, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



So, as we can see, it’s *not* a technical hurdle but a cost / marketing decision as suspected:

“The cost required to introduce [features like 4K] into cameras dictates the kind of features that we can introduce [in products of different classes]. 4K is important to offer in all market segments, and in the M50 we’ve achieved 4K at 25 fps, and that’s the best we can do at this time. We can’t introduce all of the features [in an entry-level camera] that we could in a higher-end model. Another point is that consumption of 4K footage in terms of devices to view 4K video – the penetration of those devices in the market, and their adoption, was a little faster than we expected.”

http://www.canonrumors.com/dpreview-interview-with-canon-execs-increased-competition-allows-us-to-level-up/

Still, hope you enjoy the camera if it fits your needs.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 20, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



The Canon exec's clear state that *cost* of more full featured 4k video was one of the primary considerations for not including it in the M50. For less than $800 USD, this camera can't have all the technical bells and whistles of higher end cameras.



> “The cost required to introduce [features like 4K] into cameras dictates the kind of features that we can introduce [in products of different classes].



I don't doubt that Canon has the capability to produce a much more full featured mirrorless camera, but that wasn't the plan for February, 2018. They stated they wanted to introduce an entry level camera first and offer mid-range models in the future.


----------



## syyeung1 (Mar 20, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



Everything is a marketing decision. Sony A7III is seriously crippled because Sony has proven than they can put a zillion AF points as well as close to unlimited buffer. Oh, and they could have put smartphone functions, and TV broadcast on their cameras too. If there is a market for it, I am sure they would have offered it.


----------

